# May 27, 2022 Rampage Discussion Thread: Danielson/Matt Sydal, Statlander/Soho, Young Bucks, GANGREL, New TNT Belt



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kris Statlander will face Ruby Soho in the Owen Hart Cup semifinals with the winner facing Toni Storm or Britt Baker in the tournament finals this Sunday at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Very informative and normal. I'll stick to my sexual raw threads.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

is this one live?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is this one live?


Yes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529639142803447808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529634294683127808


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With Britt going to the Finals, I'm hoping Statlander advances on Rampage as well. Britt & Ruby wouldn't make for a very exciting Finals to me, where at least Britt & Statlander have some chemistry based off their previous matches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> With Britt going to the Finals, I'm hoping Statlander advances on Rampage as well. Britt & Ruby wouldn't make for a very exciting Finals to me, where at least Britt & Statlander have some chemistry based off their previous matches.


Plus, Statlander would be the most interesting winner of the three


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Start times are in this tweet. Feels like a different one every week.

Wonder who the Bucks face? I would've said Roppongi Vice but they already did that match on Rampage. Bucks are saying 'you don't want to miss this'. 🤔

Imagine it was the MCMG or the Wolves.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529818384971337729


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Start times are in this tweet. Feels like a different one every week.
> 
> Wonder who the Bucks face? I would've said Roppongi Vice but they already did that match on Rampage. Bucks are saying 'you don't want to miss this'. 🤔
> 
> ...


I hope it's MCMG, but it could be the Rock 'n' Roll Express for heel heat.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit, I got lucky!!

I have a closing shift from 1 PM through 6 PM EST tomorrow, so I should be able to arrive around 6:15 PM just in time for Rampage minutes later!

I was actually thinking about watching the show elsewhere on delay 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Start times are in this tweet. Feels like a different one every week.
> 
> Wonder who the Bucks face? I would've said Roppongi Vice but they already did that match on Rampage. Bucks are saying 'you don't want to miss this'. 🤔
> 
> ...


Just thinking about who has been picking up Ws on YouTube, I expect The Bucks to be facing Bear Country or possibly Dark Order 10 and Evil Uno


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Statlander for the win baby.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Statlander for the win baby.


I'm NGL I will be a bit deflated if Ruby Soho wins. Plus, Britt vs Stat was good and Britt vs Ruby was not good.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Gonna guess it's Bucks v BlondEs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Statlander will beat Ruby, you can take that to the bank. That they brought up Ruby beating Stat in the TBS tournament is a near spoiler. Stat beating Ruby and Britt avenges her two biggest losses of 2021. If they play off those wins as her being stronger with her new gimmick, it's how they can catapult her to the top of the women's division.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bucks will likely face a team for heel heat, like the Rockers

or somebody tied to Hardys or their own past - MCMG is a good shout

Hurricane and XPac? 

i dunno


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe the opponents of the Young Bucks could be 2 members of Team Filthy from NJPW Strong (either JR Kratos/Danny Limelight or the West Coast Wrecking Crew) with possibly Tom Lawlor walking out with them.

That group is regularly featured on NJPW Strong, and they're really over with crowds too (especially with Lawlor around).

Plus, they'll be in Las Vegas, Nevada tomorrow night; which isn't dramatically far from Los Angeles, California (which is where NJPW Strong is mainly taped/filmed).

Team Filthy are heels, but they can easily work as babyfaces against the Young Bucks tomorrow in front of a lively, hot crowd.

I think this would also be a good way to add some more hype to Forbidden Door too while they mainly focus on the build for the Hardy Boyz vs Young Bucks this Sunday at Double or Nothing.

The Motor City Machine Guns are also realistic though, and probably more likely to happen too


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks will likely face a team for heel heat, like the Rockers
> 
> or somebody tied to Hardys or their own past - MCMG is a good shout
> 
> ...


I hope it isn't MCMG tonight. It is my hope that they show up at the Detroit show. The crowd would lose their shit for that surprise.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks will likely face a team for heel heat, like the Rockers
> 
> or somebody tied to Hardys or their own past - MCMG is a good shout
> 
> ...


It is advertised as "Young Bucks in action" which is wording generally used for an enhancement match. They are likely facing a low card AEW team or local jobbers. Don't get your hopes up for something special


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> It is advertised as "Young Bucks in action" which is wording generally used for an enhancement match. They are likely facing a low card AEW team or local jobbers. Don't get your hopes up for something special


Bucks were all like 'watch this space' / which normally is something special - or is that when they are in their hometown, i forget


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This show has sold more tickets in the same building than Dynamite, so surely they have to do something noteworthy tonight. Right now it looks like a modest Rampage. I'm sure they'll put a bit on Dark before (or after) Rampage, but you'd still ideally want to give fans something to remember on the main show. I'm still hoping they bring out a nice surprise team to face the Bucks. Tony is starting to get the hang of using high-profile freelancers (instead of signing them all) and there are some interesting names that could do one-shots, including some great luchadores (Dragon Lee & Dralistico, Bandido & Rey Horus being two possible teams).


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

This the usual 1 hr show yeah?
I understand they are filming Dark & Elevation too?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Start time on FITE is 11:30pm for those in the UK.



Aedubya said:


> I understand they are filming Dark & Elevation too?


Usually it's Dark before the live Rampages, but they only taped a couple of Elevation matches on Wednesday so they might do those tonight.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It will be 3:30 pm for the live crowd when this show starts. If you're live, I hope you took a half day at work.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Start time on FITE is 11:30pm for those in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually it's Dark before the live Rampages, but they only taped a couple of Elevation matches on Wednesday so they might do those tonight.


I've been enjoying these early starts, for selfish reasons.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bucks of Youth in action


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Prob some local out of shape old guys they will call the "Hardly Boys".


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Bucks of Youth in action


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Squash that Riott jobber because Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander is the perfect main event for this tournament!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Squash that Riott jobber


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


He predicted the Spot-Monkey Pandemic


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530306747511951360


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hot crowd


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sucks that Max is probably gonna lose to Dante


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hot crowd




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530308057602830336



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't have a problem with Ruby, but Statlander _needs_ to win the tournament at this point. They botched it again by having Baker beat Storm especially with a sloppy finish. Ruby was red hot until TK wrecked her momentum as he always does right after her debut, no need to give her the cup. Baker is the most over woman in the company, no need for her to win. Statlander has never been relevant until the last month or so, this would cement her as a championship contender, she already has the in ring and look of one. Tournaments are designed to make people, which TK does not know how to do. Why does it feel like we may get Ruby vs Britt?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is an excellent match. Everything is so crisp and well done.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryan is a great in-ring worker. He kinda gets lost in this stable, behind Moxley and Regal


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a great match this is


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow, this was probably my favorite match of the month.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Danielson looks like he enjoyed that


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bryan should be going for the title. That match was awesome. Props to Sydal too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was even better than I expected. Great wrestling and a hot crowd (the diehard fans have arrived for DoN weekend). This spot ruled.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530318388295344128


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

GANGREL!


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Holy shit!!! Gangrel


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Gangrel!!!! What!!!!!! He’s still alive?!??


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, stuff DON. Gangrel = Show of the year.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Serpentico lmao


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Cutler is dressed as Lita too lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Troll Bucks are hilarious


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol at Cutler as Lita


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I got the wrong NJPW Strong guy 

Tyler Rust has been a regular on NJPW Strong since his return in late 2021.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

You still got it lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jon Cruz is Serpentico unmasked.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Bucks might be better Hardys than the Hardys in 2022


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Jon Cruz is Serpentico unmasked.


You beat me to it 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

We need an Edge, to complete the trolling


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

How dare they attack the GOAT


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> We need an Edge, to complete the trolling


Griff Garrison


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

If we had a live rampage every week, would be so awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs KoR added to DoN. This is gonna be a 12 hour show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Max don’t miss


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Scissor me daddy ass' 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

For the matter, Dante Martin's girl is Skye Blue


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Sucks Bowens got hurt I really think the acclaimed might have been in that tag title match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though it's always weird to put two tag teams together, The Acclaimed and Ass Boys (w/ Daddy Ass) go together SO well.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

ProjectGargano said:


> For the matter, Dante Martin's girl is Skye Blue


Damn, she’s pretty. He’s pushing above his weight there


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530322795346927624


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530322482170822656


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

“Scissor Me Daddy Ass” has surpassed “69 me Don” as the greatest thing ever said on AEW television.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Max be losing like a mother fucker lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530323987091398663


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Max be losing like a mother fucker lol


Makes me sad


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I wanted Max to win there...


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lakers belt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, that is a sweet belt.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Masvidal comes out and just knees Sammy in the face. Could only wish lol.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So is this still heel vs heel?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> So is this still heel vs heel?


[emoji2379]


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another match added to DoN 😮 is this one going on the buy-in?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Good segment. Sammy came a long way from wearing that Panda hat thing. He’s definitely a certified BMF.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Now I'm cheering for ATT. Sammy stealing the BMF belt means we could see Jorge Masvidal


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Another match added to DoN 😮 is this one going on the buy-in?


I guess DoN will be 7 hours lmao


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

PPV ending 2am ET confirmed lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

They’ve got to stop having Max lose all the time. Everybody loves the Acclaimed!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji2379]


All I see is an empty box? Not sure what you’re trying to say / post

AccessDeniedAccess DeniedF3FAXEQB04GFR97MDlelSgqu+XU1/hIJR2i9SpbkdIl4hDPylglOyoQa3HFbgsLW1suC7XmcxB+nn9WhvHEkYRFqWKE=


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Now I'm cheering for ATT. Sammy stealing the BMF belt means we could see Jorge Masvidal


highly doubtful with the legal trouble he's currently in


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Please make Ruby stop talking


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, Kris Statlander has It


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

Darby Allin vs Kyle O'Reilly at Double or Nothing is OFFICIAL!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> All I see is an empty box? Not sure what you’re trying to say / post
> 
> AccessDeniedAccess DeniedF3FAXEQB04GFR97MDlelSgqu+XU1/hIJR2i9SpbkdIl4hDPylglOyoQa3HFbgsLW1suC7XmcxB+nn9WhvHEkYRFqWKE=


Idk shrug


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

12 matches + 1 on pre-show, i can imagine the bitching here on the forum during the show lmao.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Time for the alien-looking chick, and Kris Statlander.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kudos to the Bucks. That was a spot-on impersonation. Bravo. I’m hyped as fuck for that match. I didn’t see their stuff in ROH, so that is my most anticipated match of the PPV.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ruby is going to win the tournament


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A little bit of Dark Taz bleeding onto Rampage


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stat's quads are the same size as Ruby's torso


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Stat's quads are the same size as Ruby's torso


She’d seriously beat the shit out of Adam Cole. No questions asked.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was hoping statlander would hold that vertical suplex through the whole PiP break and drop her as soon as we came back from commercial


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

If Ruby wins by a roll up we riot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alnost everything Ruby does is annoyingly telegraphed and fake looking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jeeez this PnP is so long


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BMark66 said:


> If Ruby wins by a roll up we riot


Well?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Booooooooo


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Could care less about this trash match


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Britt vs Ruby...trash


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The rematch nobody asked for


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BMark66 said:


> If Ruby wins by a roll up we riot


Let's riot!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Trash booking for this match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I picked KoR and Statlander to win the tournaments and was totally off. Britt vs Ruby is going to be shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ruby rattled by the crowd booing her


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lets face it guys. Kris Statlander and Jamie Hayter are no so called jobbers but they are close to it in AEW


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Let's riot!


I fucking knew it lol. Ruby only wins by roll up. I love how the fans booed the shit out of her


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

FUCK.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really thought Kris Statlander was gonna win. I guess Ruby is winning the whole tournament then...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ooh, I'm actually surprised by the result here.

Anyway, Ruby Soho vs Britt Baker should still be a good match though for Double or Nothing.

I'm sure that Kris Statlander will still be the one to end Jade Cargill's reign as the TBS Champion.

By the way, I thought Ruby handled that frustrated crowd the best that she possibly could in that post-match promo.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The fans totally turned against Ruby there. Like many of us, they prefer to see a talented day one AEW performer pushed over the average WWE refugee. Ruby will probably win the whole tournament now too.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That was bad booking.

DMD will be unanimously cheered against "babyface" Ruby on Sunday.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

What is the prize of the tournament already ?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Also, Britt wearing a Johnny Depp shirt. Probably because she knew that Ruby would drop a shit promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Let's riot!


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

That was really bad booking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Couldn't watch live but wanted to see the results. Ruby fuckin Soho won????????? That's garbage booking bro.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

elo said:


> That was bad booking.
> 
> DMD will be unanimously cheered against "babyface" Ruby on Sunday.


I'm definitely cheering for Britt


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> What is the prize of the tournament already ?


Nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Ooh, I'm actually surprised by the result here.
> 
> Anyway, Ruby Soho vs Britt Baker should still be a good match though for Double or Nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

I thought I heard something about them getting belts and they're doing the tournament every year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> What is the prize of the tournament already ?


Probably a title shot


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> Nothing.


They alluded to some trophy


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Why is Ruby Soho beating Kris Statlander? Garbage.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No one wants to see Ruby Soho winning the Owen cup, pulling for Britt Baker now. Statlander needed that win bad. Tony Khan's hard-on for Ruby Soho and Adam Cole needs to be put under control.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yo…. kris losing to Ruby was Fuuuuucking stupid

like deadass dumb shit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Couldn't watch live but wanted to see the results. Ruby fuckin Soho won????????? That's garbage booking bro.


On the plus side, Statlander had an awesome performance and the crowd really let it known what they thought of Ruby winning


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> No one wants to see Ruby Soho winning the Owen cup, pulling for Britt Baker now. Statlander needed that win bad. Tony Khan's hard-on for Ruby Soho and Adam Cole needs to be put under control.


Facts.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


>


Jeez, I didn't think Ruby was THIS despised here 

Anyway, this just confirms my belief that she's underrated as a talent on here


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I guess we should have seen it coming since Statlander wasn't supposed to be in the tournament


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, I didn't think Ruby was THIS despised here
> 
> Anyway, this just confirms my belief that she's underrated as a talent on here


I was never a fan

But folk here were rooting for her... Until she just kinda showed she was meh.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Will be the first time I want Britt to win lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> On the plus side, Statlander had an awesome performance and the crowd really let it known what they thought of Ruby winning


Imma watch right before DON on Sunday, looking forward to hearing the chorus of boos. Tony is known to listen to the fans so hopefully he calms himself with this Ruby Soho push after hearing that tonight. I mean damn Toni Storm was more popular and even she lost.



DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, I didn't think Ruby was THIS despised here
> 
> Anyway, this just confirms my belief that she's underrated as a talent on here


Its not even that I despise her, its just that her talent level doesn't warrant her push, especially over the likes of Riho and Statlander who are leagues better. I mean Statlander just had a gimmick change and it seems from the posts that the loss was clean, not a good look for her. Plus she already lost to Soho clean in their first match.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The crowd didn’t boo Soho for beating Stalander. They booed her for cutting off Britt, not allowing Britt to speak. The fans wanted to hear DMD talk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

that legit pissed me off - and i don’t even care for women’s wrestling

but i enjoy Kris’ matches - cause she wrestles legit

Ruby is just a botch-machine

Go Baker! Is als i’m saying


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I understand Kris wasn't originally in the tournament, but man this felt it should have been her win. She looks great, she's delivering in the ring, she's getting better reactions. She feels like she's coming into a star role now.

I like Ruby, but it's clear that Stat has outperformed her. And this redemption story that it feels like they're going with Ruby just feels like it's gonna fall flat.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I understand Kris wasn't originally in the tournament, but man this felt it should have been her win. She looks great, she's delivering in the ring, she's getting better reactions. She feels like she's coming into a star role now.
> 
> I like Ruby, but it's clear that Stat has outperformed her. And this redemption story that it feels like they're going with Ruby just *feels like it's gonna fall flat.*


It already has


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was bad booking indeed. What a better way to create a opponent worthy to defeat JadeBerg than winning the tournament? That would be a legit fight Kris (after winning the tournament) vs Jade.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that legit pissed me off - and i don’t even care for women’s wrestling
> 
> but i enjoy Kris’ matches - cause she wrestles legit
> 
> ...


Not only that, Statlander is legit repackaged, wasn’t even in the tournament originally, and then loses against Soho who had been off tv for weeks.

I don’t get it. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Every booker has shit talent they just love for whatever reason. For Tony, it's Soho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If Kris fought Jade - i would actually believe she can win


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Atleast it will be fun to see Soho get her ass booed out of the building on Sunday.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Britt really is starting to become the Charlotte of AEW


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Atleast it will be fun to see Soho get her ass booed out of the building on Sunday.


I was thinking the same thing. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Atleast it will be fun to see Soho get her ass booed out of the building on Sunday.


Ruby Soho will still be pushed though afterwards


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the plan is for Ruby to take the tournament, Tony needs to call an audible and have Britt win it instead.

That Rampage was tons of fun until the main event and its outcome in particular. Danielson vs. Sydal was one of the best Stateside matches I've seen in the past month or so.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> That was bad booking indeed. What a better way to create a opponent worthy to defeat JadeBerg than winning the tournament? That would be a legit fight Kris (after winning the tournament) vs Jade.


They're probably gonna do this, except with Ruby beating Jade....


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I love the new TNT title the purple and gold is a great combo


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Also, is anyone else completely perplexed by this ATT vs Guevara and company? Who in the hell are we supposed to root for? Might be the most confusing “feud” I’ve ever witnessed.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Also, is anyone else completely perplexed by this ATT vs Guevara and company. Who in the hell are we supposed to root for? Might be the most confusing “feud” I’ve ever witnessed.


Maybe Tony's letting Russo shadow book a feud.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> If the plan is for Ruby to take the tournament, Tony needs to call an audible and have Britt win it instead.
> 
> That Rampage was tons of fun until the main event and its outcome in particular. Danielson vs. Sydal was one of the best Stateside matches I've seen in the past month or so.


Yup, the show was lots of fun. Main event was a massive buzzkill unfortunately.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Also, is anyone else completely perplexed by this ATT vs Guevara and company. Who in the hell are we supposed to root for? Might be the most confusing “feud” I’ve ever witnessed.


I'm not confused. Scorpio said if ATT wins, no more Sammy vs Scorpio matches, so as far I'm concerned ATT is one of the biggest babyfaces of the night


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Also, is anyone else completely perplexed by this ATT vs Guevara and company. Who in the hell are we supposed to root for? Might be the most confusing “feud” I’ve ever witnessed.


I think it's supposed to be a well built intermission for refreshments and stuff


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kris was great in that match. Losing will probably help her get more over to be honest, even though it sucks that Ruby won. Britt and Cole should win both tournaments.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don’t get it … Ruby ain’t that bad. I think most of you are just angry that you didn’t get what you wanted


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If the plan is for Ruby to take the tournament, Tony needs to call an audible and have Britt win it instead.
> 
> That Rampage was tons of fun until the main event and its outcome in particular. Danielson vs. Sydal was one of the best Stateside matches I've seen in the past month or so.


danielson v sydal was gold

kris v ruby was so great too - but the end makes me want to punch myself in the left nut


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Also, is anyone else completely perplexed by this ATT vs Guevara and company. Who in the hell are we supposed to root for? Might be the most confusing “feud” I’ve ever witnessed.


feels like a ‘pick your poison’ match

personally, i’m rooting for ATT in this one


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

redban said:


> I don’t get it … Ruby ain’t that bad. I think most of you are just angry that you didn’t get what you wanted


She’s terrible. In every way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It feels like the HoB/Death Triangle and the ATT/Sammy story has went on for fucking months.

This is what happens when Cody rHHHodes works with you, drains the interest of the audience out of you, and leaves. Tony Khan is lazily just continuing the shit, because he has nothing for them. Is this really better than being stuck in catering..?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> They're probably gonna do this, except with Ruby beating Jade....


Alright, let's not get carried away here 

I'm still strongly convinced that Kris Statlander will be the one to beat Jade Cargill for the TBS title.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F*ck Toucan So-ho. I really don’t like DMD, but I really hope she beats the crap out of So-So next Sunday.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> She’s terrible. In every way.


No, she's really not terrible at all 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> I don’t get it … Ruby ain’t that bad. I think most of you are just angry that you didn’t get what you wanted


Nah my brackets were busted long ago. I think Ruby's a'ight but I'm just a much bigger fan of Statlander.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

wow aew losing me. getting on their tna when they were really bad type shit

if they really can't push an over home grown talent like kris just because an ugly botch machine in ruby has to get her win back from brit(you know thats whats coming) then idk how to feel.

cause it's just gonna linger onto other parts of the show. if it's not a run in from some random indy/japan person it's an ex wwe perosn getting more recognition then deserved.

ruby ain't Punk or mox or bryan where they are clearly stars and no one would make a fuss about them being pushed. she's a janky ass mid carder with not much appeal. kris could be a star for them but no. only home grown women to push are brit cause she's that good and jades ugly ass cause they think she's a female goldberg or some shit smh. stat and hayter should be challenging for titles


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> No, she's really not terrible at all 😂


She’s


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> F*ck Toucan So-ho. I really don’t like DMD, but I really hope she beats the crap out of So-So next Sunday.


I think if DMD was going to win this tournament, they would've made Britt vs Toni Storm the final. I'm rooting for Britt but Ruby's gonna roll her up for sure.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ruby roll up


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I think if DMD was going to win this tournament, they would've made Britt vs Toni Storm the final. I'm rooting for Britt but Ruby's gonna roll her up for sure.


Then I hope she’s booed out of the building.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Bummed that Statlander lost but it was still an enjoyable episode. Also as a Lakers fan that TNT championship is a beauty.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

anyone have one good reason why ruby won? 

i'll wait...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> anyone have one good reason why ruby won?
> 
> i'll wait...


Kris Statlander was never meant to be in the tournament in the first place, and a babyface should win the Owen Hart Cup tournament.

Ruby Soho should win this Sunday, and get her revenge on Britt Baker.

I think the winner of the tournament challenges either Thunder Rosa or Serena Deeb for the AEW Women's World title, which I think will be set up to lose facing either of those 2 women.

Kris Statlander should then move on to Jade Cargill and beat her for the TBS title.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> anyone have one good reason why ruby won?
> 
> i'll wait...











BTW, I’m starting to strongly dislike this booker of the year forker.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> BTW, I’m starting to strongly dislike this booker of the year forker.


This is the first time I felt like this meme lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

alex0816 said:


> anyone have one good reason why ruby won?
> 
> i'll wait...


Maybe Tony was responding to tweets that AEW never books "underused" WWE talents higher on the card than they were in WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Tony was responding to tweets that AEW never books "underused" WWE talents higher on the card than they were in WWE.


It's damned if you do, and it's damned if you don't


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Kris Statlander was never meant to be in the tournament in the first place, and a babyface should win the Owen Hart Cup tournament.
> 
> Ruby Soho should win this Sunday, and get her revenge on Britt Baker.
> 
> Kris Statlander should then move on to Jade Cargill and beat her for the TBS title.


so an easy storyline is what kris has been saying. take advangtage of the opportunity....

pretty easy...

kris is a face...more over...a better talent in general...

but runy has to "get her win back"

meanwhile Jade ugly ass probably the next womens champ..

eh...s'cringe....


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Tony was responding to tweets that AEW never books "underused" WWE talents higher on the card than they were in WWE.


yea no one meant ruby lmao

Malakai, Miro, FTR who should be tag champs rn just for the pops they been getting


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> so an easy storyline is what kris has been saying. take advangtage of the opportunity....
> 
> pretty easy...
> 
> ...


Don’t waste your time arguing with him. The show would be Ruby taking a dump in the ring for two hours and he would say it was a great show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Don’t waste your time arguing with him. The show would be Ruby taking a dump in the ring for two hours and he would say it was a great show.


Hasn’t she done that already?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> so an easy storyline is what kris has been saying. take advangtage of the opportunity....
> 
> pretty easy...
> 
> ...


I mean, Jade Cargill isn't ugly.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

They're doing a double turn with Soho and Britt.
I've been impressed with Ruby's promo work lately. Liked her on commentary too.

Reckon she and Thunder can have a good feud.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I think the winner of the tournament (most likely Ruby Soho) will just lose to either Thunder Rosa or Serena Deeb for the AEW Women's World title after the ppv.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> She’s terrible. In every way.


She really isn't. If she was a little better looking people wouldn't give her as much shit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Gn1212 said:


> They're doing a double turn with Soho and Britt.
> I've been impressed with Ruby's promo work lately. Liked her on commentary too.
> 
> Reckon she and Thunder can have a good feud.


How do you turn someone heel who’s only noticeable character trait is sticking their tongue out?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> She really isn't. If she was a little better looking people wouldn't give her as much shit.


It would definitely help but now it’s part of the problem.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Parka said:


> How do you turn someone heel who’s only noticeable character trait is sticking their tongue out?


By booking her the way Khan is doing.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Statlander actually has potential. A great look, a bit unique in the ring with her gymnastics skills and her size.

Ruby legit botches every match, has 0 charisma, and she looks like a bird.

I do like her theme song though.... 

I just watched the video of her getting booed out of the building. It was pretty funny lol.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok, I laughed.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530323940689580032*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> I just watched the video of her getting booed out of the building. It was pretty funny lol.


I think I’ll watch it later. I need some laughs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Statlander actually has potential. A great look, a bit unique in the ring with her gymnastics skills and her size.
> 
> Ruby legit botches every match, has 0 charisma, and she looks like a bird.
> 
> ...


*Can you post it here??*


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> 12 matches + 1 on pre-show, i can imagine the bitching here on the forum during the show lmao.


Monday is a holiday so bring it on. Also if Tony is worried about not having enough content to last through the NBA Game he should have a 30 minute intermission for the crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I think I’ll watch it later. I need some laughs.


*She's AWFUL and everyone knows it! 😍*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530331487215706113


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *She's AWFUL and everyone knows it! 😍*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530331487215706113


Boo that woman!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, Ruby Soho is awesome 



kyledriver said:


> Ruby legit botches every match, has 0 charisma, and she looks like a bird.


1. Ruby doesn't 'botch' every match.

2. If she had '0 charisma' (which is false btw), then she wouldn't have received decent/good crowd reactions over the past several months up until tonight's finish.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sydal-Danielson is proof you can put two great workers in the ring and make an entertaining TV show.

That match was freaking awesome. I don’t need to know any back story to be entertained. Just give me that level of action everytime.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Aside from Ruby Soho stinking up the joint AGAIN, that was a fun episode of Rampage. The Hardys vs Bucks feud got the spark it needed from the cosplaying Bucks and Gangrel, and Kris Statlander won over the entire audience with her new gimmick. PROGRESS was made on this show for what feels like the first time. Everything else is usually inconsequential.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ruby Soho vs Britt Baker will unsurprisingly be a fun match at Double or Nothing


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *She's AWFUL and everyone knows it! 😍*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530331487215706113


She comes off so fake.

“kris is my friend!” Is some wwe shit lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wait, Soho won?

Fuck off, TK.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im seriously considering boycotting that match, because Ruby Soho is a piss break! 

That match btw is a must win for Britt Baker or this tournament is just a pointless waste of time! If Britt wins it, then I will happily go back and watch it later! But Im not watching it if they are going to push a jobber! 

The worst of this is how TK once again screwed Kris Statlander! TK is such a stupid idiot!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Im seriously considering boycotting that match, because Ruby Soho is a piss break!
> 
> That match btw is a must win for Britt Baker or this tournament is just a pointless waste of time! If Britt wins it, then I will happily go back and watch it later! But Im not watching it if they are going to push a jobber!
> 
> The worst of this *is how TK once again screwed Kris Statlander!* TK is such a stupid idiot!


Dude, I guarantee you that he'll book Kris Statlander to beat Jade Cargill for the TBS title anyway; so she'll undoubtedly survive this loss (which she lost via another fluke rollup).

Honestly, they could try booking a 3rd match with Kris Statlander vs Ruby Soho in the future where rollups are banned (as a stipulation) in order to decide who really is the better woman.

After all, Ruby can't seem to beat Kris without resorting to a fluke rollup.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I guarantee you that he'll book Kris Statlander to beat Jade Cargill for the TBS title anyway; so she'll undoubtedly survive this loss (which she lost via another fluke rollup).
> 
> Honestly, they could try booking a 3rd match with Kris Statlander vs Ruby Soho in the future where rollups are banned (as a stipulation) in order to decide who really is the better woman.
> 
> After all, Ruby can't seem to beat Kris without resorting to a fluke rollup.


Riho vs Ruby Soho. No roll-ups, no time limit!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Best part for me was @Whoanma gradually turning to the dark side.

The more people that realise Tony Khan is hindering a potentially good product, the better. Get a proper booker in and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Best part for me was @Whoanma gradually turning to the dark side.
> 
> The more people that realise Tony Khan is hindering a potentially good product, the better. Get a proper booker in and Bob's your uncle.


Nah, Tony Khan is booking/providing a good product still, and he should still be in charge of it.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So Ruby won and we get her against Baker? No thanks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I guarantee you that he'll book Kris Statlander to beat Jade Cargill for the TBS title anyway; so she'll undoubtedly survive this loss (which she lost via another fluke rollup).
> 
> Honestly, they could try booking a 3rd match with Kris Statlander vs Ruby Soho in the future where rollups are banned (as a stipulation) in order to decide who really is the better woman.
> 
> After all, Ruby can't seem to beat Kris without resorting to a fluke rollup.


Hopefully Kris Statlander does beat Jade Cargile for the TBS title if thats the case!

Dont tell me TK is gonna book Ruby to get one over Britt though 💀


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530371721026383872


TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hopefully Kris Statlander does beat Jade Cargile for the TBS title if thats the case!
> 
> Dont tell me TK is gonna book Ruby to get one over Britt though 💀


*No one wanted her to beat Kris. There would be a riot if she beats Britt 😂







*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I guarantee you that he'll book Kris Statlander to beat Jade Cargill for the TBS title anyway; so she'll undoubtedly survive this loss (which she lost via another fluke rollup).


 Yeah then he needs to hurry up to get Jade from 31-0 to 45-0, so Kris can Area 45-1 her and this cannot wait another six months. Although he might Becky Lynch Kris, if he continues to treat her like trash, taking a page out of the unintentional WWE playbook of creating monster babyfaces.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Hardy Boyz cosplayers The Young Bucks did the first truly hysterically funny comedy spot in their entire career. Literally cosplaying as The Hardys was priceless and well executed. Doing all of their moves, the clothes, Cutler dressed as Lita, adding Gangrel the whole thing was perfect. The Bucks had their first good match against FTR a few months ago and now their first good comedy segment that wasn't the drizzling shits and was actually great. I hope they bring this version of themselves to Double or Nothing, where they should absolutely lose to the greatest tag team of all time.

Kris Statlander vs Ruby was a decent match, but the wrong girl won again. Ruby was red hot when she debuted in AEW and TK fucked that up by cooling her down when she should've beaten Britt for the belt on her debut, then moving her to Dark for 6 months killed any interest people had in her. Now, theres going to be a double turn at DoN with Ruby and Britt. It should be an alright match but it should've been a tournament to make a star out of Toni, Jamie or Kris...not someone who was already over that the owner wrecked like he does all ex-WWE stars after their debut. 

Even though none of the cosplayer joshi girls made it to the finals, it does feel very underwhelming.


Britt winning is pointless, she doesn't need it. Fans will cheer. Ruby wins they'll boo her _AGAIN_ for beating Kris AND because Britt is slowly making a face turn based on crowd reactions. This tournament, no matter how botched is still better than anything the women are doing in WWE/NXT at the moment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ruby wasn’t ruined by Tony, don’t know what some of you are thinking

he bought what he thought was a sports car and upon a couple of drives, he saw it was a clunker and put it in the garage.

but the thing has been sitting there for a while, not earning its miles, so you might as well drive it around every now and again to see what value you can get from it

still a clunker though

if Baker loses, i’m turning heel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Baker loses, i’m turning heel


Who betta? 🤗


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Who betta? 🤗


LICC dats whoooo!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Riho vs Ruby Soho. No roll-ups, no time limit!


Khan better keeps that toucan POS away from Riho.











The Legit Lioness said:


> *No one wanted her to beat Kris. There would be a riot if she beats Britt* 😂





LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Baker loses, i’m turning heel


Both of you know it’s happening unless Khan calls an audible.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn Statlander has got fans behind her. They turned on Ruby for her. 

This is the moment to make something special for women's division storyline. Hoping they don't blow it. 

Ruby definitely needs to win now and then heel then put Statlander over.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Troll Bucks are hilarious, when Matt Jackson copied the Matt Hardy rope fall I laughed hard haha.
Cuttler as Lita was a nice touch too. 
Rampage was entertaining and Kris was red hot. What a stupid decision to put Ruby over. Kris vs Baker was also a rematch and a better one at that. Sucks that this Owen Hart finals only have Britt has AEW original in the finals. This is the type of tournament where homegrown talent has to shine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Khan better keeps that toucan POS away from Riho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Which he doesn't do. He wrote it in his notebook 6 months ago, therefore it MUST happen! WE DON'T RIP UP SCRIPTS AROUND THESE PARTS, PAL!*


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

I actually wanted to like Ruby when she first came to AEW. She just cant cut a promo or act and her facial expressions are awful. I feel like every match she wins is a roll up. Sometimes she looks lost in the ring. And it must be bad if I notice these things because I usually give the benefit of the doubt to most wrestlers. I understand if this was TKs plan before Shida got hurt but seeing how over Statlander was you have to call an audible.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The Danielson/Sydal match went way too long. It was 10-12 minutes, and should’ve been 6-8.

That was one of the few Young Bucks segments/matches I’ve really enjoyed. That was pretty entertaining. Almost feel it should’ve been on Dynamite.

Dante vs Caster was good. I can’t help but feel like the wrong guy won? And I like both guys. I think Caster is closer to a finished product than Dante is. Looks great, can work pretty well and can obviously talk on the mic. He’s more over in an organic way.

I don’t get why they’re doing a fully heel Tay/Sammy vs fully heel Page/Sky. Somewhat entertaining segment nonetheless.

… and finally, I think it’s safe to say fans are completely over Ruby Soho. The bloom is fully off that rose. I never saw it with her — not in WWE and not when she debuted here. Subpar in the ring, not physically attractive to compensate for that, not a good talker…dont Want to be too harsh but I just don’t see the redeeming qualities with her as a pro wrestler.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ruby’s problem is Cole’s problem too

their preferred wrestling style does not fit them

Cole looks like a jungleboy type high-flyer, but tries to wrestle like a big man

and Ruby looks like a feisty scrapper, but she keeps doing pseudo high-flying moved that is not crisp

if Ruby simplified her offence to a ground and pound, submission style, she’d be better - almost like Deeb


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The way they had Britt come out at the end to, what, try and deflect the boos and pretend they weren't being aimed at Ruby? Hilarious.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

thorwold said:


> The way they had Britt come out at the end to, what, try and deflect the boos and pretend they weren't being aimed at Ruby? Hilarious.


Its "go back to WWE you Riott jobber" type of heat 😂 

The finals should of been Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander!


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its "go back to WWE you Riott jobber" type of heat 😂
> 
> The finals should of been Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander!


I wouldn't go that far. They just wanted Kris to win. Makes sense given she's currently the much fresher act. I'm guessing/hoping they have some kind of plan for her. If they don't they will have scrambled to come up with one after the end of that show


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

It was such an awkward ending to the show. People wanted Statlander to win — she’s outright better than Ruby in every way. I felt bad for Brit having to stand there while the crowd booed Soho (while also not knowing how to react to her) and while Soho was NOTICEABLY thrown by the crowds reaction to her. Boy.

Also, didn’t we get Ruby vs Baker some time ago ?


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

DRose1994 said:


> Also, didn’t we get Ruby vs Baker some time ago ?


Yeah, which means it would make sense to go back and do the rematch, but clearly nobody actually wants to see it


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if Baker loses, i’m turning heel


Oh Class.....didn't you know? You've always been the heel here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh Class.....didn't you know? You've always been the heel here.


pffft… i’m a massive babyface… whatchu talkin’ bout?


----------



## steven shapiro (8 mo ago)

Gn1212 said:


> She really isn't. If she was a little better looking people wouldn't give her as much shit.


exactly
bunch of superficial cruel ppl..
ruby is one of the greatest woman wrestlers of all time,objectively


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

steven shapiro said:


> exactly
> bunch of superficial cruel ppl..
> ruby is one of the greatest woman wrestlers of all time,objectively


*Banned*

Joined 21 h ago
11 Posts

Impressive speedrun!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Geeee said:


> *Banned*
> 
> Joined 21 h ago
> 11 Posts


----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

Loved that Bob's Burgers looking Ruby Riot get booed out of the building and have no idea what to say on the mic 🤣 hilarious


----------

